# Looking for "North Briton"



## etsah57 (May 10, 2007)

The North Briton was possible built in 1829, re-rigged to a barque in 1836. She was a wooden vessel of 402 tons
Any info would be appreciated. Pictures?
Etsah57


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

NORTH BRITON - A 402 ton barque, whose Master was Thomas LYALL and the Surgeon Superintendent was Jas. T CLARKE. She sailed from Dublin on the 20th December 1842, having possibly started off from Spithead on the 7th December 1842, arriving in Van Dieman's Land on the 4th April 1843. The North Briton must have continued on to Sydney, NSW arriving there on the 21st April 1843. On board were also Lieutenants BEATLEY (Bentley according to some lists) and SMITH (Assistant Surgeon) of the 99th Regiment plus Mrs SMITH and servant. Also B BOGLE and 6 prisoners children, 4 women, 29 rank and file of the 99th regiment and 178 male convicts. 

North Briton Leith to Hobart 1829
North Briton whaler__out of Hull 1831
North Briton Leith/Sydney/Hbt/Syd 1832
North Briton Leith to Tasmania with passengers 1831
North Briton Leith to Tasmania 1836

May 7th 1843 North Britain, barque, 402 tons, Fyall, for Java: How and Co., agents.

Cheers
joller6


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pics*

1837
Diarist: Tait, Rev Mr
Departure: 11 May 1837
Port: Firth of Forth
Destination: Hobart/Sydney
Ship: North Briton
Class: 1ma
National Library of Australia Call No.: MS 1412

Not much i know but better than nothing!
Cheers
joller6


----------



## etsah57 (May 10, 2007)

*picture of North Briton*

Dear Jollers6

Can you send me the link for the picture of the ship. I can't find it and I have been in contact with the National Library of Australia and they can't seem to come up with it either!!!
Thanks
etsah57


----------

